# GC getting first piece of Iron



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello All,

I am looking at getting my first piece of equipment and I'd like your help on a few things. Here are the things I need to do in the near future:

Customers Job:
1. Demo a two car garage including foundation and slab.
2. Grade out about 4-8 yards to put a driveway on the otherside of the home.

My own subdivision:
3. Approx 900 ft. of buried silt fence.
4. Approx 400 ft. of sewer line 8ft to 4ft.
5. A TON of 2' deep trenches.
6. Possibly export loading from the dozer work for the road.

I also do Septic systems from time to time.

The customer's job should pay for about half the cost of the equipment I am looking at (based on what I have allocated in my budget to an excavation sub).


In my mind the equipment to do the most varied work and get the best price on used equipment is a 580 or 310 backhoe. However, the downside to this is I would be paying to transport. Other options are of course a mini excavator or a skid steer with a backhoe attachement. I think loading with the mini is not doable and that the skid steer is not a serious option for trenching.

Some questions for you guys:

1. How much more power will a Case Super K have over a 580b?
2. Should I spend the extra money for a 4x4 model (the one 2wd I rented got stuck on a fairly easy hill, but I was able to move it along with the boom). I assume you are going to need to get an excavator in swampy areas either way.
3. What options should I go for (4in1, Extendahoe, etc)
4. My excavator thinks the enclosed cabs just get in the way, but they seem nice to me:jester:, what do you think.
5. What year and how many hours is too old (am looking at units as old as 89' and as many hours as 6500)

Thanks!


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Don't even consider anything that isn't 4x4 or doesn't have the extendahoe. Oh- and cabs are pretty nice when it's raining 
I bought my first piece this year as well, 740 bobcat.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Case makes the best backhoe out there in my opinion. They don't seem to require much in the way of upkeep other than basic maintainence. They will run forever too it seems. Get a cab, extendahoe, 4x4 and if possible a 4 in 1. It's amazing how much time and labor is saved by having a clam bucket. Good luck


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

There is a municipal Super K Case here that is nice: cab, extendahoe, clam bucket, 4k hours. The downsides are that it is from a coastal community and its a 2x4.

Its at $8,000 right now. Would you think about it? Or would 2x4 be a deal breaker?


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I don't understand why they even make a 4x2, if your going to be in any mud you need 4x4.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I used to run a 580 4x2 a little... It was a freakin' work horse. 

You always had two buckets to get yourself out if you got into trouble:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

You got your own subdivision? That is awesome.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jaws said:


> You got your own subdivision? That is awesome.


Yep, just 3 building lots, but I am super excited.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

So, what about power level from a 580b to a Super K/L?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

That's awesome, Jason. I know you worked hard for it, I'm excited for you.
Specs or build to suit?


I don't know much about equipment, not much help there. Lol


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

take em for test drive (dig), rent the ones your thinking of for a 2-3 trail see what works best for you, and with all tools and equipment ck out service costs, tires, oil, etc onsite or off, if off how far away for service?, pick up deliver?, and is this the best time to buy? this equipment gets a lot cheaper in winter when its sitting in the yard and that payment is due.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't even think about the 2 wheel drive. Ever try to get a full bucket from a pile with a 2 wheel drive ? I could go on and on. Yes, you could make it work but it wouldn't be as efficient as a 4 wheel drive. Why do it yourself? there are probably a few guys out there who will do it cheaper than you can. :whistling 
As far as cabs go. For mini excavators and finish dozers I don't like cabs. They get in the way especially if you are digging around utilities.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

580sl ext/hoe 4x4 4/1 period..... cab? your call but the others are mandatory if you want to get some work done not just play around on sunday good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I am buy no means a dirt guy...

but I did have some Iron....

Case is tops...

If you want /need a machine to be competitive & make some money...

By all means Super K

without a doubt 4x4

If I was in your position* I would not* consider a hoe w/o Extendahoe & 4in1, spend the bucks & add a thumb...

An enclosed cab is awesome...I always had to pull the "hey I'm the boss" card to drive the enclosed cab when plowing snow...:thumbup:

Have fun & Good Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks guys,

Sounds like I'll have to do some more work or wait a little longer to get a 4x4 unit. I am planning on keeping this for 10-20 years.

Jaws, these will be build to suit at least for the first two.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Everyone here seems to like case but there ain't nothin wrong with a John deer.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> Everyone here seems to like case but there ain't nothin wrong with a John deer.


*You are 100% correct...*

Cat is some pretty good stuff also...

When I owned my iron, there were no local JD dealers & not very much Cat equipment around except rubber tire loaders...


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I think the cases are a bit narrower than the deer so easier to get into tighter spots but I'm used to the John Deer controls so that makes me biased. $8000 seems like a steel for a good machine though.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ninja,

I think it will go more 10k-14k

What do you guys think about a 1995 Ford 575 turbo with 5500 hours for 19.5k? I am thinking that if I could talk him down to 14k it would be a good deal. It's got all the features and 4x4:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/grd/3111142731.html

My only concern would be build quality and getting parts.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

BTW, I am leaning towards finding a Case because of the reputation and there is a large dealer 15 miles from me. Also, used parts avail.


----------

